# Calling Out Dirk!



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

I'm calling him out because he must produce in game 2...NO EXCUSES! I don't want to hear anything about not being prepared. He must come out with a killer instinct and want to dominate the game. I'm tired of hearing how Ryan Bowen had something to do with him not playing well. If Dirk plays up to his capable level he can get 50 on him. Game 2 has to be his game because he is an all-star. No more hesitant and cautious moments where he looks like a rookie. Dirk it's your time act like it and lead this team!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Welcome back

I definately agree wit ya, Dirk needs to step up fa sho.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Yes and Im looking foward to see how he responds to all this stuff about him not playing well.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

If the Mavs lose Game 2, I will suspend myself from the Mavs board for one week or more (counts on how much we lose by). Yes, I am serious. 

:makeadeal​


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

SMDre said:


> If the Mavs lose Game 2, I will suspend myself from the Mavs board for one week or more (counts on how much we lose by). Yes, I am serious.
> 
> :makeadeal​


Do the same for me


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

I want 2 but I cant leave the board because I am a MAvs fan till the end.


----------



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

WE WILL WIN!! im 100% confident


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

It's up to you Dirk...it is there to take, you just have to take it!


----------



## Mav_Fan_4ever_41 (Apr 24, 2005)

Yeah, he better step up for Game 2. In Game 1, he wasn't playing like "THE DIRK NOWITZKI" we all know.

GO DIRK! YOU CAN DO IT! :banana:


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Dirk even said its a must win tonight he said you cant go on the road and expect not to make this a series without a win tonight.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

I don't think we have the right to be here critisizing Dirk, he has all the talent in the world and is a legitimate MVP candidate. Dirk will be very aware that he did not have a good game and I truely beleive he will be extremely motivated to make his presence felt tomorrow in game 2. I don't think we need to worry about what Dirk for the rest of the playoffs. This was his one bad game and I am glad that he got it out of the raod early in the peice.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Don't suspend yourselves guys!

Just come back, and posted like you've never posted before! Gooo Mavs


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Bye Guys. This maybe my last post of this season. It hurts even worst since I am a huge T-Mac fan and he ripped out the hearts of the Dallas Mavs. Bye


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Its sad to see you guys leave.
Dirk owes us 2 wins and 2 40 point games at Houstan.


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

The Future7 said:


> Its sad to see you guys leave.
> Dirk owes us 2 wins and 2 40 point games at Houstan.


Agreed, STEP IT UP DIRK stop playing like a scrub. Make Yao and Tmac your b!tches. :curse:


----------



## maverette04131 (Feb 5, 2005)

Maybe Dirk is hurt? He can't possible suck two games in a row without something bothering him.


----------



## Houston22 (Apr 21, 2005)

maverette04131 said:


> Maybe Dirk is hurt? He can't possible suck two games in a row without something bothering him.


Of course there's something bothering him: Tracy Mcgrady.
Playoff game is totally different aspect. 
But one thing that cossed my mind was: maybe, Rockets want more to win. What do you think?
I watched some games of both teams this season, but I never understood why Dallas fans wanted to play Houston the most in postseason.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Houston22 said:


> Of course there's something bothering him: Tracy Mcgrady.
> Playoff game is totally different aspect.
> But one thing that cossed my mind was: maybe, Rockets want more to win. What do you think?
> I watched some games of both teams this season, but I never understood why Dallas fans wanted to play Houston the most in postseason.


I don't agree with you 100%. 

Dirk has been the #1 guy in the playoffs for Mavs for so many years now. He has always done very well. Dirk's shooting has been poor even before the playoffs so I think it has more to do with Dirk than T-MAC/Bowen guarding him. Dirk is a 7foot and he can shoot over almost anybody (just like T-MAC) if he wants to. 

Maybe Dirk is giving himself too much pressure because he doesn't have Nash to take off some pressure from him. I say give Dirk one more year and he'll become a better go-to guy. Right now he is just not having it. Sorry.


----------

